# MGI PE Review course



## saw (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi there,

Does anyone enrolled in MGI PE Review Course? It is from Smart Pros. The website is http://pereviewcourse.com/. Please let me know what you think if you had the course before. Thank you


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Aug 4, 2013)

I took the GaTech course..it was excellent...especially the binder they give you


----------



## saw (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you Redskinsdb21,

Is the GA Tech and MGI the same group?


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Aug 5, 2013)

No..I do not think so...I used the GaTech Binder and CI and Spin-Up exams and that was mostly all I needed...but everyone is different...oh yeah, a good power reference helps...I took a couple..camera, grainger and wildi


----------



## saw (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Aug 5, 2013)

Are you taking MGI?


----------



## wattersa81 (Aug 6, 2013)

I am currently using the MGI EE Power course. I submitted my first mini-exam and am waiting for my results. For what I've read on the boards it is a lot harder then the questions on the test. So far I am liking it.


----------



## saw (Aug 7, 2013)

I would like to take the course but I don't want to wast my time if the course is not what it claims. Thank you for your respond wattersa81. I call the company and talked with them. It seems they do have another review course with video and instructor. which one do you have? How is the binder? I appriciate your respond. I just want to use my time and money efffectivly. Thank you


----------



## wattersa81 (Aug 8, 2013)

I've got the binder course. It recommends to also use the PPI review manual since that has more theory. I'm not a EE major so I've been reviewing a lot of the theory. So far I've been able to answer the questions either from job experience or knowing where to look. The example problems they have are good. I submitted my first mini-exam on Monday and today is Thursday and I still haven't received the solutions.......this is the only issue I've had so far. My company offered to purchase my study materials so I went with this because I read some reviews where people who weren't EE majors took the course and passed on their first attempt.

Good Luck!!


----------



## saw (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you for your respond. I Think I will do the same and get the binder. Thanks again.


----------



## wattersa81 (Aug 14, 2013)

Was curious if you ended up going with the program or not? I've since gone through 4 of the mini-exams. Just an fyi they are weighted about 20 points a question. So in order to be eligible on the pass guarantee you must receive an 80% or higher on their mini and practice exams. There were a few questions I had no clue on how to attempt in solving and got really low grades on 2 of the exams. I'm curious to hear your thoughts since we are going through it at the same time. The only info I could find on here about MGI is from Tech Junkie but it looks like he used the program before NCEES went to the new format for EE's.


----------



## saw (Aug 18, 2013)

I ordered the binder but have not received it yet. I am sure they will make the exam hard enough to make sure we get a low grade in at least one of the exam. There is no way they give the money back to anyone. I am just hoping the binder is useful and can help me pass the exam. The way you mentioned, it seems the mini exams are only 4 questions which it already disappointed me. Are there any problems for each section in the binder? What we need the most for passing the exam is to solve more problems.

Good luck on your study


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Aug 18, 2013)

IM NOT SURE OF THEIR BINDER, I USED GATECHS AND IT HELPED IMMENSELY


----------



## saw (Aug 18, 2013)

Gatechs is Gorgia Tech group. They are different from MGI. Thanks


----------



## wattersa81 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm down to Circuit Analysis and Transmission &amp; Distribution sections of the binders. So far I've been fortunate to get above the 80% on the mini exams but the first two sections I didn't do so hot so my money back guarantee is out the door.

I may have misled you earlier......the mini exams have a good amount of practice problems, plus there are a lot of examples and practice problems within the sections. Typically the mini exams have 4-5 questions but usually two of them will have 10 parts to it, so you are working 10 problems for the one question. I've felt like I've had a decent amount of problems to work. My schedule should have me completing the review with a month to go, so I planned to work the NCEES practice exam and I'm thinking about ordering either CI or Spin-Up practice exams too.


----------



## saw (Aug 20, 2013)

You are way ahead of my as far as studying. Thank you for explaining about the mini exam. I have two books of CI. They have good problems but there are also lots of mistakes in the books.


----------



## grant (Jan 13, 2015)

wattersa81 said:


> I'm down to Circuit Analysis and Transmission &amp; Distribution sections of the binders. So far I've been fortunate to get above the 80% on the mini exams but the first two sections I didn't do so hot so my money back guarantee is out the door.
> 
> I may have misled you earlier......the mini exams have a good amount of practice problems, plus there are a lot of examples and practice problems within the sections. Typically the mini exams have 4-5 questions but usually two of them will have 10 parts to it, so you are working 10 problems for the one question. I've felt like I've had a decent amount of problems to work. My schedule should have me completing the review with a month to go, so I planned to work the NCEES practice exam and I'm thinking about ordering either CI or Spin-Up practice exams too.


so overall did you think the mgi was worth the money?


----------



## dianevp (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm curious to hear more about your experience with MGI too.


----------



## iwire (Jul 3, 2015)

when i was picking a review course, i did a trial class with MGI, which you can requesting a trial with them I believed 1 or 2 sessions. Try it. Personally I don't like it.


----------

